# Apple Remote Desktop Won't Start.



## jezcaudle (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi,

I'm try to start the Remote Apple Desktop service on my iMac G5 running 10.3.9.

I go to Sharing and click on Remote Apple Desktop, but the service is not starting.

I have got it working on my iBook G4 running 10.4.x, so if I nmap my 10.4 box I see that port 5900 TCP is open, plus I can connect using Chicken of VNC or TightVNC on an XP box. I've even managed to tunnel it through SSH.

When I nmap my G5 port 5900 is closed. A quick: 

ps -U root 

on my iBook shows:

/System/Library/CoreServices/RemoteManagement/ARDAgent.app/Contents/Support/ARDHelper

is running.

Does anyone know how I can start Remote Desktop from the command line?

The only difference between my iBook G4 and iMac G5 is the version of OS and I have the root account enabled on the G4.

Thanks,

Jez.


----------



## Carlo (Aug 15, 2005)

A few weeks ago my G5 started to have the same issue. I have tried new binaries and a few other things but it does not work for me either.

10.4.2 with latest (yet still old) version of MS RDC.. 

Any help would be appreciated. im having to use a Virtual PC session to RDC to servers.

edit: I read AD as RDC

me bad. sorry

*moves right along*


----------



## dafuser (Aug 15, 2005)

You can start ARD from a remote system at least two ways. One method requires you to ssh to the remote system to sart ARD, the other allows you to start ARD from the remote system. 

# Run this command after you're ssh'd into the remote system to start the Apple remote desktop
#
sudo -S /System/Library/CoreServices/RemoteManagement/ARDAgent.app/Contents/Resources/kickstart -activate -configure -access -on -users admin -privs -all -restart -agent"
#
# Run this command to turn on the Apple remote desktop on a remote machine. Change the UserID
# and password as required by the remote machine.
#
ssh admin@myserver.example.com "echo mypassword | sudo -S /System/Library/CoreServices/RemoteManagement/ARDAgent.app/Contents/Resources/kickstart -activate -configure -access -on -users admin -privs -all -restart -agent"       

This is from the Apple suport site for ARD 2.X


----------



## jezcaudle (Aug 18, 2005)

I don't have a RemoteManagement on my machine. This seems to be the problem. I'll dig out my installation CD's and see if Apple Remote Desktop is on their for 10.3.x


----------

